# rhinestones on t-shirts: are they done on hand or by screen printing?



## 256girl (Oct 28, 2006)

I Am Looking Into Starting A Tshirt Line But I Wont Text With Rhinestones Or Something Shiny Any Suggestions And Is This Something Done By Hand Or Screen Printing?


----------



## sirishasivalenka (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

hi you want to work with rhinestones or you dont want to ?? if you looking for something shiny u coould even try foil prints


----------



## starprince (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

The fastest and least expensive for a newbie is looking at: http://www.proworldinc.com/dept/ and buying stock transfer with text and rhinestones then you just use your heatpress and your good to go. If you want to custom make your own, then that is whole different ball of wax that someone here with more experience can get into.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

I think there are places that can make custom rhinestone transfers for you if you order large enough quantities.

I also think that spreadshirt.com offers rhinestone printing.


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

Rhinestones or shiny should be produced by the special machine to heat it onto T-shirts. Of course, you can use your own designs for produce.


----------



## ravgoel (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

As far as I know - Rhinestones are like heat transfers. They have glue at the back and then you use them instead of the heat transfer sheets. Not an expert on this - but thats my knowledge


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestones?*



256girl said:


> I Am Looking Into Starting A Tshirt Line But I Wont Text With Rhinestones Or Something Shiny Any Suggestions And Is This Something Done By Hand Or Screen Printing?


ZBSL DESIGNS
WWW.ZBSL.COM


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

I'm interested too. Right now I have done a few pre-designed transfers but would like to be able to buy them individually and create my own custom ones.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

We use them all the time. The person that mentioned Pro-World and numerous others carry stock rhinestone transfers. Rodney was also correct in stating the some transfer companys will make them custom for you.

Just like regular transfers......heatpress, rub backing, remove backing, press again and its done. We sold a bunch of these at Autorama.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

It takes time, but you can do them by hand. I've been doing some as a test and they came out good. I use my press to put them on and I have a kandi kane for things I can't press.


----------



## YBOR (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

There are different qualities/price point for rhinestones. Swarovski crystals (from Austria) are the most beautiful and most expensive. There are crystal rhinestones from Korea and China that are less expensive. (Make sure not to use the plastic ones.) You can also achieve a sparkle effect from nailheads. They come in beautiful colors and either come rounded or faceted like rhinestones.

You can buy all of these stones individually and adhere them one by one or you can buy the motif already made and just heat press it on all at once. I have only used motifs so far. I have my screenprinter press them on for me because of my quantities. Actually, does anyone know of someone in the Boston area that does this?...I am paying too much per piece from him. 

I found (but haven't used yet) a reasonable resource for individual letters. I can't remember where I ordered the samples from but the manufacturer is www.joysa.com .

I have my own custom designs and words made. You can use any quality stone. There are a lot of resources if you google... I use www.ejoyce.com out of NYC . (No connection to joysa company above.) I work with Glenda. They will do as few as you want but the price goes down substantially when you order higher quantities. There is also a set up charge for your own designs. 

I would suggest that you order sample cards of the different stones first. ejoyce has them on white cardstock. I once saw a sample card of stones adhered to clear acetate ...it looked great because you could then hold the acetate over your tee and see how each stone color worked on your blank tee color. If I find that resource I will post it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

I've put some on a few shirts and a vest. I've tried Swarovski crystals and they are the best looking. I got some cheaper ones. They still look good, but you can tell when you put them next to each other.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

OK is there a trick to these stones? I spent almost two hours making a cross and when I went to put the sticky paper on them, They got miss aligned. After almost an hour and a half setting up the stones again, it does the same and messes up the placement of the stones. HELP . how do you put the sticky paper on without moving the stones around. I don't see well and find it hard to place them upside down on the sticky paper to start with, and it takes like three times as long to do it one stone at a time. Setting them flat side down on a design, I can use a blade and slide them around and make lines of them to place on the design making it faster. What is the trick?


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

^Are you creating your designs by hand? Like physically placing them in a pattern?

Maybe using a slightly less sticky board or paper to put the design on and use a stronger carrier to remove the design from the board? <==hopes that made sense, I'ma little tired.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

Dear DT,

Hand settings stones can give you feeling of artistic accomplishment but the time involved and as you said the 2nd time you attempted the design is also out of aliignment. If you are planning to resell your item your 2-3 hours to set 1 design will not be profitable.

Also stones are important. As you well know there is the Swaroski then the Precosia=Czech the DMC korean lead crystal stone the Korean A Korean B and lastly the Chines rhinestones. I am currently in negotiation with 3 companies to supplu me DMC Korean lead crystal and Korean A stones. As you move down the scale the quality does diminish as this is true with any product.

We have a CAMMS robotic machine that sets the stones automatically from design software onto the transfer paper. If you have any questions or need help please let me know.


Regards,

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

Terry,
I hear ya,, that is why i put my pattern mirrored, and sticky on top of that... You put the glue, face side up. then you,put the white non sticky paper on top of that..

It is slower,, but all the studs and stones are stuck good,, you can throw it around like a frisbie,,, lol


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

Hang go Rhinestoners.... For those who don't like the bedazzler and don't want to Pay $1500 for a manual vacuum setter...there may be something new on the horizon... When I am sure I will let you know


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

Thanks ya'll. I was afraid I already knew the answer. Like Sandy Jo and Bob said, its one stone at a time. I know this isn't economically feasible but these were supposed to be for the wife to show off to people what we can provide for them. I don't think just doing names will give very many people enough of a thrill to make our shirts a "have to have " item but sparkly stuff does grab a lot of peoples attention. I wonder (hope) if there is a good tutorial to teach/show an effective way to make the "shake and bake" type templates for setting rhinestone patterns that will hold the stones steady to put the carrier sheet on? ( I remember its a carrier sheet and not a sticky sheet) Anyone on the template making?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

Terry
2nd option, go to the classifieds, and post a need for some one to make these for you that has a machine, find out the cost,, it may be less than you think, maybe not, you dont know untill you ask.
I do know we have poeple on this forum who can do this kind of work, or even for very large orders they job it out overseas.. and is still affordable.
Please let us know,, if it works for you


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

Terry,
I design with rhinestones all the time. Once I settle on a design that I know folks will buy, I have it mass produced. I have had great luck with Rhinestone Heat Transfer, Custom Designs, Wholesale Hotfix Rhinestones, they have a low minimum for wholesale. I also purchase the more elaborate designs, not wanting to spend 2 hours per design. A great design house to use is zbsl.com. Things I like about them is no minimum on stock orders, if a design is wholesale under $15 you do need to buy 2 of them at a minimum, you can change any stone color out to another which is a feature I love of their program! 

A tip on setting large designs When I do a larger design, I put the outline on the white (with my layout underneath), then set the sticky down over the top, I then flip over the sticky paper with the outline and do my detail work mirrored with a mirrored version of my art under it, kind of a pain, but I too have lost many hours bumping my work accidentally.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the info I will check out the classifieds. I'm wondering how close the templates can put stones? I don't like the "stock" ones I see with the stones like a 1/4 inch apart(looks like in web pics) What I like to make is with 3 & 4 mm stones. they almost touch each other if not actually touching. Feedback please on this!I did do one for the wife the upside down on carrier sheet and it took me 4 1/2 hours. Its a butterfly I copied from a pic on the web but being not for sale, theres not a problem so please don't start about copyrights. I am thinking about doing them by hand (if I can load the pic, please give opinions of weather something similar to this would be worth like $60 or more)for awhile since I have to stay at home with the wife to make sure she doesn't hurt herself.( she has just out of the blue fallen without any obstacles twice in the last week) till I can figure out how to make the "shake an bake" type templates myself. A cheep drill press to avoid slips wit the spacing and small forstner bits should do the trick or just get the correct thickness material and drill completely through and use a backer afterwards to stop the stones from falling through. This has been mentioned previously here somewhere but I can't find it again.(Rodney. Not my place but maybe a thinning out or older useless posts would make searches easier to sort through) But anyway, I am putting names in rhinestones ( for friends right now) and am wondering what the value, especially at shows and flea markets with to onlooker factor, would be. I pick a few good looking fonts and just offer that with a 5-6 letter (small like left pocket logo size) set price on good gildan shirts. $15 - $20 ? I live in the deep south (mid Mississippi) so location means a lot when it comes to pricing. anyway, I getting lost with thought and options whirling around in my head so I'll stop here for now while I'm still reasonably coherent, But I still need all the help and info I can get so please don't think I have it figured out . Please chip in if you have any ideas .


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I had Charles make me two templates and the stone holes are right next to each other like your butterfly pattern. It is an outline, no filled in areas, but, like you, I want the pattern to be bright and clear so no spacing between is a must I am not sure if a template for all letters would work very well unless you made them like an old printer where each letter was cut out appropriate for it to be next to another, you could make a slide jig to "load" your word up, shake in your stones, put on the masking and done! Interesting....


----------



## Liz Pike (May 6, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> I am thinking about doing them by hand (if I can load the pic, please give opinions of weather something similar to this would be worth like $60 or more)for awhile since I have to stay at home with the wife to make sure she doesn't hurt herself.


The shirt itself and the rhinestones would need to be high enough quality to warrant that kind of price. I've seen people put the more expensive rhinestones on the cheapest tshirts which looks so tacky. Of course unless you're a tshirt person, the average person probably wouldn't notice. ; )) I'd test the waters first with cheaper rhinestones/shirts & a lower price.


----------



## blingqueen (Jun 29, 2008)

One of the main reasons there are spaces/gaps between the stones is to allow room for the shirt to shrink when washed/dried... if you set them to close to each other or touching when the shirt shrinks it has no room for the stones to "give" and will cause the design to pucker. If they are spaced correctly after a few wash/dry cycles they will naturally be closer together and give the seamless look you are going for. Hope that helps


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I also like my stones closer, and handsetting you can do that, and also with templates you can set where the holes go,,,
I also buy preshrunk shirts so there should be little shrinkage,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bobs, machine is awesome,, I would go this way, for alot of production or have a template made,


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Sandy Jo,

Thanks for the compliment. You know, everyone is correct. eople like the stones set close some like them spaced some like simple or complex designs. Thats what is great!

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree, with ya, bob


----------



## Alicia Meneses (Jul 3, 2008)

You can do them by hand, but it is too time consuming and expensive. It is a lot cheaper to outsource. Some of the shiny material include foil, glitter or rhinestones. re


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Options are,

1.Have some one make a design for you, and make the transfer for you
2.Make own custom designs and make your own Pattern
3.Have a template made from you design
4. Lay stones by hand , place them as close and far away as you desire.

If I can help let me know


----------



## ImpChief (Dec 10, 2008)

*rhinestones on t-shirts: hot fix or gemtac?*

Hi all, 

I making a few designs using hotfix rhinestones and am finding although they look great once finished, i tend to lose some in the wash.

My first design used only 8 stones of which 6 were washed away. My second design used around 15 of only 1 actually fell off. A good result although that one stone made the design look crap now. What i did differently the second time though was press for longer and repressed like 3 times on my heat press.

Is hot fix better than gem tac? Anyone had any success with those 'wand applicators' for hot fixing? 

I am going to buy one anyway and see how i go but i plan to sell these so i need the rhinestones to stay put.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

wand applicators are sort of just barely about hobby..the bedazzlers are not that good...best to use the hotfix stones and manually set...see some instructions in this thread by Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Charles is right,, the wants i dont feel put them on as well, my opinion.
I am wondering about your stones,, where you got them, and also how long and what pressure and you are using a press right?

I can honestly say, I have not lost one stone or studd off any of my garments, and i wash them alot in the washing machine,,

Let us know if we can help you...
the first thing tho is i want to know what pressure with press, time and heat,, you are using..


----------



## ImpChief (Dec 10, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Charles is right,, the wants i dont feel put them on as well, my opinion.
> I am wondering about your stones,, where you got them, and also how long and what pressure and you are using a press right?
> 
> I can honestly say, I have not lost one stone or studd off any of my garments, and i wash them alot in the washing machine,,
> ...


My press is set at 165c and i press for about 12 - 15 seconds. I am not sure in regards to the pressure although i have it pretty firm, as if i have it too tight I literally have to uppercut the handle to release the press before i start a house fire.

The rhinestones i am using are bought from ebay, here is the link :

1200 ASTD HotFix Crystals Rhinestones Pearls + STORAGE - eBay, Other Embellishments, Fabric Embellishments, Crafts. (end time 16-Dec-08 21:46:45 AEDST)

I just assumed i could lay them out by hand as my designs are not complex and are more of an addition to the design and then go over with an applicator and heat each one in place that way. 

So the kandy kanes, bedazzlers and applicators are a no go?

Is hot fix permanent or is the glue the way forward?

I guess the next thing is, say the rhinestones are average where can i buy rhinestones in Australia?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

if they are hotfix stones they should be good..

I press at 350 F 20 Seconds

take garment off press, turn inside out, put on press like a sleeve, press for 5 sec turn inside out give one more 5 second press, on top, always using a teflon sheet. to protect my press from the stones.
I also use a ebay seller for my stones,
Chris, from hynotikwear.com on ebay..
his stones are korean,, and stay put..
get a few from somewhere other than where you are getting yours, and see if it makes a different,,
The only time i would use a wand would be for sunglassed, shoes, purses, and bras..
and those will come off, because of of the pressure an temp, 
HOpe this helps


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

I do lots of the Swarovski crystal shirts. I like to do all original designs. The trick is to use transfer paper...first you draw your design. ....flip it horizontal so it is reversed ...lay the clear transfer sheet on top of the design with the sticky side up. Next just lay the crystals on your pattern with the glue side of the crystal up. Your crystals will always be straight. Lift off your design and lay with the sticky side down on your shirt. Heat press...cool about 30 seconds and then pull off the transfer sheet and voila! The hand applicators take waaaay too long. You can easily make one of a kind shirts this way. The Swarovski are the best...you can always tell the difference from the Korean. Plus the glue on the Austrian crystals has been perfected. I've never had a customer report crystals coming off. Good luck!


----------



## ImpChief (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Rhinestones?*



americanrose2 said:


> I do lots of the Swarovski crystal shirts. I like to do all original designs. The trick is to use transfer paper...first you draw your design. ....flip it horizontal so it is reversed ...lay the clear transfer sheet on top of the design with the sticky side up. Next just lay the crystals on your pattern with the glue side of the crystal up. Your crystals will always be straight. Lift off your design and lay with the sticky side down on your shirt. Heat press...cool about 30 seconds and then pull off the transfer sheet and voila! The hand applicators take waaaay too long. You can easily make one of a kind shirts this way. The Swarovski are the best...you can always tell the difference from the Korean. Plus the glue on the Austrian crystals has been perfected. I've never had a customer report crystals coming off. Good luck!


Hi there, what method do u use to apply your rhinestones (temp, pressure, time etc.) ? I reapplied the missing rhinestone before using the method given to me previously recommending 350F at 20 seconds. Seemed to have worked pretty well but since i was also pressing over a vinyl print also the vinyl went a little blotchy due to the extended heat. I was able to remedy this by letting it cool and then pressing again for only 10 seconds which ironed out the blotches in the vinyl. 

Do you put a hard piece of material in the garment to stop the rhinestones from pressing into the back of the shirt? I was up-sold a Teflon cushion for inside the tee but i find it useless and cumbersome so i just press straight onto tee.

I will rewash the garment and let you know how i go.

In the meantime here is what i am working on to give you all an idea of what i am talking about.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I heat press for 15 seconds at 325 to 350 depending on the material thickness. Shirts the lesser, sweat shirts the longer. I put a single teflon sheet inside the shirt so the glue does not touch the back of the shirt. (The pillows are worthless as you need a flat hard surface so that the crystals adhere) After pressing I take off the transfer sheet, turn the shirt inside out and heat press again with the teflon again on the inside of the shirt so the crystals don't leave an indent on the back side. Also be sure to place a teflon sheet on top of the inside out shirt so that none of the glue transfers to your heat press. I'm now starting to use the 1/8" mousepads inside some items....great to use on pockets or other odd shaped places on shirts. Make sure the mousepad is cut to fit the shape. Hope this helps you some.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestones?*

I have also heard that when applying the crystals it is difficult to heat press over plastisol or vinyl transfers that are already on a shirt. As it reheats those and might make them curl. However I have heat pressed crystals onto a shirt that already had a silk screened design and that worked well. Also have heat pressed crystals to a shirt that had a color transfer sheet design on it that was made with a computer printer. Worked very well. Trying to press the crystals to plastisol or vinyl might be a problem also....the glue might not stick to those. Nice clear picture!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

When I am pressing the rhinestones on, I just stick a piece of thin cardboard in between the front and back of the shirt. Its really cheap and works great


----------



## ImpChief (Dec 10, 2008)

I have just ordered some Swarovski rhinestones from an ebay store and should have them in the coming days. It would be good to see the difference in application.

In the pics i previously posted you can see why i think something like the 'bejeweller down under' might be a good thing as if i heat press the rhinestones on i would risk distorting my vinyl. Plus i am only applying a few rhinestones here and there using tweezers.

The bejeweler down under can be seen here :-

BeJeweler Down Under, 120 Swarovski SS6 Crystals+ Mylar - eBay, Tools, Equipment, Quilting, Crafts. (end time 06-Jan-09 21:39:39 AEDST)

The time issue aside, i just want to know whether the rhinestones would be as secure on the garment using an applicator as what they would using a heat press.


----------

